# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  print head vibration problem

## markl54

Hello....my qidi printer seems fine until it starts printing .....then the whole print head starts vibrating pretty hard and is noisy, filament does extract but obviously it's sporadic...
....thanks for help advice......

----------

